# What is your favorite wood to smoke with?



## bekellog81 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was siting here pondering what wood to smoke with and wondered what everyone else has a preference for.  I use lots of oak, maple and hickory--occasially some apple and pecan.  What are some of your favoites?


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 9, 2006)

Apple and cherry are my top two favorites for almost anything. Hickory and maple follw at close second.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Jun 9, 2006)

Hickory is my "go-to" wood for smoke. But recently I've been trying some apple, cherry and maple. I orders some Oak but it was on back-order so I'll have to wait on that one.


----------



## scott in kc (Jun 9, 2006)

My 3 favorite woods are cherry, cherry and cherry. I like to combine them with a litlle hickory some apple and occasionally more cherry.

For chicken I like apple only.

Maple is a really good wood, but is quite mild and if used with anything but apple is easily lost under stronger woods.


----------



## scott t (Jun 9, 2006)

From a total neophyte:

I used maple this weekend and was quite happy with the flavor. I used it on pork ribs. The flavor is lighter and my wife seemed to like this a lot. 

The best way I can describe it is; If hickory is lager, maple is pilsner. Both good but different.

[you]


----------



## genew (Jun 9, 2006)

I cook everything with Oak and Cherry at ratio of about 60/40. I will use a little Hickory if I can con someone into busting it for me. I can handle the Oak and Cherry myself but even that is getting a little tiring.
Keep on smokin.
Gene in Ga.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 9, 2006)

That would be Pecan for me followed closely by Apple & Maple.


----------



## jamesb (Jun 12, 2006)

My first choice is always Pecan. Goes great with anything and is not over powering. Second would be Oak.  Why? That is what I like and that's what I get for free!!!! I''ve been known to throw some mesquite into the fire during the cook too... Esp. when cooking beef!

James.


----------



## theotherbbking (Jul 15, 2006)

Oak for beef, hickory for pork and chicken .  Also havn't found a fruit wood I havn't liked.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 15, 2006)

i like muhlberry alot, great heat good smooth flavor


----------



## theotherbbking (Jul 15, 2006)

Have access to mulberry, but havn't tried it. thanks for the reply.


----------



## scott in kc (Jul 15, 2006)

Mulberry is a dandy smokin' wood. As smokebuzz sez it's very mild, and smells wicked sweet when you burn it, like cotton candy.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

I consider hickory and pecan the same wood, so either of those for heat, and apple or cherry for flavor!  I do like the mellow flavor of white oak, but just not as much as the hickory/pecan.


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

Cherry then Apple 

I have tried peach but really did not care for it.


----------



## theotherbbking (Jul 16, 2006)

making beer can chicken , actually wine in the can today. pure oak hardwood briquettes and cherry wood for smoke,ought to be pretty good.


----------



## just woody (Jul 20, 2006)

I really don't have a favorite, I just reach in the wood bin and grab what ever is closest, so longs I can get a good smoke comming around the food, I'm happy.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2006)

My bag of White Oak arrived the other day. Going to do some KC spares and some fatties this weekend-going to give the oak a try.


----------



## just woody (Jul 22, 2006)

Black birch, cherry and red oak,


----------



## piggyribs (Jul 27, 2006)

Mostly hickory, a little mesquite, and sometimes a dash of maple, cherry, or apple.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 1, 2014)

Since I mainly do Salmon,  apple is my go to wood.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 1, 2014)

Hickory and mesquite, the stronger woods, are at the top of our yum yum list. 

I've tried Cherry, apple, pecan, and peach. All good but not our favorites.    

I've been "trimming" the white oak in my backyard and for a while now.  Will have several hundred pounds by the time I finish.  The wood is aging.  Some of the smaller pieces will be ready soon with the hot, dry summers we have out here.  White oak may become my go-to just because I'll have so much of it.


----------

